# TBT Top Givers: December 20th - The Reformed Grinch



## Jeremy (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks to all of our generous gift givers on December 20th! Maruchan finished in first place, with an impressive 742 gift power points for the day! She will henceforth be recognized as *The Reformed Grinch*.

*TBT Top Givers Leaderboard: December 20th*


*Rank**Name**Points*1*Maruchan*7422Haydenn3103White Claw1404Witch965*Gracelia*866HMCaprica697The cub servant678ems628John Lennon6210MissLily1235711Healer5112matt4612Aniko4612Paperboy0123054612crystalmilktea4612FancyThat4612Coach4618pumpkins3719Chibi.Hoshi3220RosieThePeppyCat3020KerysEliza_3020MTPockets3020P e o n y3020Ana^^3020smileorange3020Rosetti3020Aali30


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 21, 2015)

Congrats Maru! ヾ(*?∀｀*)ﾉ
I'm surprised I am up there, haha.
RIP Hayden and White.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 21, 2015)

Congratulations Maruchan​

?Then the Grinch thought of something he hadn't before! What if Christmas, he thought, doesn't come from a store. What if Christmas...perhaps...means a little bit more!? 
― Dr. Seuss, How the Grinch Stole Christmas!


----------



## smileorange (Dec 21, 2015)

Congrats maruchan, you reformed Grinch! That's a seriously cute title.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 21, 2015)

yayyy Maru!

green seems to suit you ;D


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2015)

Congrats Maruchan!


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 21, 2015)

Congrats Maru!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 21, 2015)

congrats to Maruchan!


----------



## Heyden (Dec 21, 2015)

OTL
should've gone for yesterday lol


----------



## Meliara (Dec 21, 2015)

Maruchan you're GREEEEEEEEN!!!! <3  <3  <3  <3  <3

Congrats!  =)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 21, 2015)

RIP Haydenn


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 21, 2015)

Congrats Maruchan!  And to all that made it on the list


----------



## Sholee (Dec 21, 2015)

wow congrats maru!!!


----------



## piske (Dec 21, 2015)

Awww yay congrats Maruchan!!! <3


----------



## The cub servant (Dec 21, 2015)

Wait... Why am I number 7 up there?


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 21, 2015)

Congrats Maruchan!!!!! Green looks lovely on you!!!


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 21, 2015)

Yay!! CONGRATS MARUU ♡♡♡


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 21, 2015)

We are sitting on a field of victory enjoying a few well-earned comforts.
The salted pork is particularly good.







*Thank You Everyone.*
If not for your kindness and support, none of this is possible.

*T H A N K Y O U*​


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)

rip haydenn

Congrats Maruchan!!


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2015)

Maruchan said:


> We are sitting on a field of victory enjoying a few well-earned comforts.
> The salted pork is particularly good.
> 
> 
> ...



more like for your bells rip


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 21, 2015)

Maruchan said:


> We are sitting on a field of victory enjoying a few well-earned comforts.
> The salted pork is particularly good.[
> 
> *Thank You Everyone.*
> ...



I didn't help, but I am glad that you're a reformed grinch now and not a regular ole mean grinch...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 21, 2015)

Congrats Maruchan!


----------



## mogyay (Dec 21, 2015)

CONGRATS MARU! <3


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 22, 2015)

I always knew Maruchan was Santy Claus.


----------

